# Selling / Buying gear in Florida ?



## jcoz (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey, 

I just moved to Florida 5 months ago (Naples). I am not aware of any camera store in the vicinity and I was thinking of selling a couple of things (body and lens). Beside ebay, craigslist, could any local advise on places to go to ? (for info I am thinking of selling a canon 50D, canon 70-300L ans buy a canon 70-200 2.8).

Thanks !


----------



## RGF (Apr 22, 2013)

Lots NY stores take lenses in trade. You won't get as much as selling on your own but easier Also Calumet recently opened a store in florida - not sure where. Finally there is KEH, again you get whole for your gear, but save the hassle.

A place to consider advertising is with Artie Morris (Birds as Art) - he lists equipment and takes a cut. not sure what the cut is and if you need have been on a workshop with him.


----------



## brad-man (Apr 23, 2013)

Jump on Alligator Alley and come to Broward/Dade for better selection. Though Naples probably has a smoking hot market for metal detectors and Bermuda shorts 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2013)

jcoz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just moved to Florida 5 months ago (Naples). I am not aware of any camera store in the vicinity and I was thinking of selling a couple of things (body and lens). Beside ebay, craigslist, could any local advise on places to go to ? (for info I am thinking of selling a canon 50D, canon 70-300L ans buy a canon 70-200 2. 8) .
> 
> Thanks !


 
You will likely get the most by selling on ebay, and very little tradein. Craigslist falls in the middel.

Fred Miranda has a very active selling forum, and there are likely lots of Florida members who would pay cash in person. http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/board/2


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 23, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jcoz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


I live in Central Florida, near Orlando. I always check prices on ebay and Amazon before I sell anything. Doing so, I've listed quite a few items on Craigslist and always gotten more than I would have on Ebay, always... 

Sometimes I can get Amazon money for an item, sometimes just under... Craigslist has worked out well for me.


----------



## jcoz (Apr 24, 2013)

With the tourist season ending it's getting very quiet here...I am trying Craigslist for the first time, and might try Amazon too. Id' give up a couple of 100s to avoid the hassle


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 24, 2013)

jcoz said:


> With the tourist season ending it's getting very quiet here...I am trying Craigslist for the first time, and might try Amazon too. Id' give up a couple of 100s to avoid the hassle


What are you getting rid of?


----------



## RGF (Apr 24, 2013)

jcoz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just moved to Florida 5 months ago (Naples). I am not aware of any camera store in the vicinity and I was thinking of selling a couple of things (body and lens). Beside ebay, craigslist, could any local advise on places to go to ? (for info I am thinking of selling a canon 50D, canon 70-300L ans buy a canon 70-200 2.8).
> 
> ...


----------



## jcoz (Apr 24, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> jcoz said:
> 
> 
> > With the tourist season ending it's getting very quiet here...I am trying Craigslist for the first time, and might try Amazon too. Id' give up a couple of 100s to avoid the hassle
> ...



Canon 50D with canon grip, two canon batteries (with French charger) and a little dust on the mirror, and very likely Canon EF 70-300 L.


----------

